# Best Clippers for Christmas



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,
After burning up two pairs of Wahl dog clippers in one year and having to resort to my Dad's old Wahl clippers, I am more than ready to move on to something better. I am looking for something heavy duty that will last for over two years with at least 4 goats per show and 3x a year showing. I would prefer it be easy to switch blade lengths. One thing I like about the clippers I have had is the plastic blade covers make it easy to change lengths. Do all of the better clippers have blades that screw on? Cordless would be nice, but not an absolute necessity. I also don't want them to be too huge or hard to use on smaller goats and in all of the nooks and crannies dairy goats tend to have. Preferably under $175 as well, I don't want to push my luck too much! Also, what blade lengths are considered a must to order with them? Do you have to buy them separately? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love my Andis Ultra Edge.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I have Andis clippers too and I love them! I have ND's and the only thing I have a hard time getting is their legs. 

I've never seen clippers where the blade screws on, but then again I've only dealt with horse clippers.. Mine I just have to push a small lever in and it opens up for me to slide the blade out. I only have to unscrew it if I want to change the top or bottom.

Don't go cordless. They work if you need to do quick touch ups, but not long clip jobs. I've also never heard great things about cordless clippers.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I like my Wahl Arco SE, and my Oster Titan clippers. The Arco is cordless, but the Oster is not. The Oster is a very powerful clipper, and the Arco works really nice. I've had the Arco for probably 6 years now, still works great, just a tad louder and probably could use a new blade by now after clipping dogs and goats all these years. The Titan clippers still cut hair like a hot knife threw butter, and I've had them probably just as long, if not a little longer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is the big sheep clippers that have the screw on blades. I have one and it is also Andis. Very good quality. 

My little ones are also 2 speed.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the great suggestions! Andis Ultra Edge looks nice, and so do the Wahl Arco SE. How often do the batteries need to be changed in the Arco SE? There aren't many outlets at our fair grounds, but I don't want to be constantly buying batteries either. Or risk being caught without batteries when I don't have much time to get everybody clipped. Just to be clear, for all of these clippers I do not need to buy separate blades?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are a couple blades that come with it but you will want to have a couple blades of each size you use.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You can buy guide combs for both clippers, or you can buy blades for the Oster ones (or Andis). The Arco batteries hold about a one hour charge each, and they come with two. You can't just buy regular batteries for them either, they have a special kind, and they are $40 per replacement battery.
The batteries for the Arco are rechargeable.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

What is a guide combo? Also, what blade numbers are considered a must have? Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Guide comb/clipper guards are the plastic attachments that go on the blades to clip the hair at a certain length you want, so you don't have to buy blades.

I don't really buy blades, but a standard #10 blade and a #30 or #40 is normally what you need to do dairy clips. If you ask a Boer person, you'd need a lot more blades for those clips.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I ordered them yesterday! I ended up going with the Andis UltraEdge and the set of 9 small combs. I can't wait to try them out!


----------

